# Duck Dynasty Hunters Slowly Phasing Out



## WhiteStoneGuy (Aug 29, 2016)

It's about time for some of those  bandwagon duck hunters to begin to drop out of the sport now that they've had the opportunity to realize how much time, money, and effort goes into everything. I was a little encouraged when checking out the GON Marketplace ads today.


----------



## hrstille (Aug 29, 2016)

I can't believe you would say this about my people. We aren't going anywhere


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 29, 2016)

I just ordered me a new Duck Dynasty Mossburg.
I'm pretty sure I can hit those high birds now with it.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Kewl thread


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Aug 29, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I just ordered me a new Duck Dynasty Mossburg.
> I'm pretty sure I can hit those high birds now with it.



Yes sir. You'll have them dropping like cement blocks from heaven at 100+ yards.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 29, 2016)

Still hunting with an ever rusting rem 870 wingmaster 20 guage, first shot i shot about 30 years ago at tossed milk jugs at  the uncles wood wood lot who passed maybe 5 yrs ago. I find it hard to want to shoot another gun at them. I remember it being heavy, now its like a bb gun. DD was fun for a while, then it seemed all about the money. Cant blame them. But when it thins and dies out it will be nice.

Edit: 30 yrs is way too long ago, maybe more like 22ish


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm just staring out duck hunting. Can someone help put me on some in middle GA? Maybe some public land way points? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mattech (Aug 29, 2016)

My beard is coming in nicely.


----------



## dfhooked (Aug 30, 2016)

Wait till the new duck commander benelli rolls out and the kids will spend dads cash.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> I'm just staring out duck hunting. Can someone help put me on some in middle GA? Maybe some public land way points? Thanks in advance.






https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...360cca9ca75856!8m2!3d33.6279071!4d-83.8463073

Don't forget the sunbeam!


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Aug 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...360cca9ca75856!8m2!3d33.6279071!4d-83.8463073
> 
> Don't forget the sunbeam!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 30, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...360cca9ca75856!8m2!3d33.6279071!4d-83.8463073
> 
> Don't forget the sunbeam!



now you know that Natures Own Honey Oat works better...... Also, you know we are not supposed to be naming spots!!


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Aug 30, 2016)

In all seriousness, I don't have anything personal against fans of the show, just the pop culture hunters that I label "Duck Dynasty Hunters" who encompass so many of the "don't be that guy" attributes. Some of them have money, some don't, but they're pretty easy to spot most of the time. I'm sorry for beating a dead horse with this thread topic, but when I saw a guy on the GON marketplace trying to sell literally everything he owned that had to do with duck hunting, most of it only a year or two old, it brought to me a degree of blissful relief. Who knows? Maybe the guy had something go wrong and is hard up for cash, but for all my assumptions, I'm going to stick with the probability that some folks just aren't cut out for the sport... and that's just fine with me.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Maybe then they will stop showing up at a local WMA permit hunt with all the DD garb on and packing 200 rds just to shoot 3 wood ducks...


----------



## hrstille (Aug 30, 2016)

Are you guys tell me that all duck hunters aren't sporting duck dynasty gear? I'm confused. I thought DD gear was the best in the business. Now I've got to replace all my gear with whatever is in this year


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2016)

You gave away our moderator spot.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 30, 2016)

I got no duck d stuff. Of course most of my stuff was on the ark as some say.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 30, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> You gave away our moderator spot.



You aint made it up here yet


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 30, 2016)

I'll answer this question.....look at horse camp on oconee forest. It always has ducks if you're willing to get away from the road.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 30, 2016)

I started hunting ducks 55 years ago when a duck stamp was $3.00 and lead shot was legal and and Newbes have come and gone.When duck limits were 3 ducks a day is was great because the Average Joe wouldn't take time to go after 3 ducks a day,then came the points system and it took a lawyer to figure them out,now between the duck hunting videos, duck call makers, decoy manufacturers, Mojo ducks, shotgun manufacturers, shotshell manufacturers and Duck  Dynasty duck hunting is most popular sport in the world. Newbies keep coming and they will for as long as there is a ducks to hunt and they think that 70 yards is not to close to set up to your spread.That is why I show nothing to nobody about where and when I hunt . Pictures are safe enough to  share with others and that all I got to say about that...


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> now you know that Natures Own Honey Oat works better...... Also, you know we are not supposed to be naming spots!!



Sorry, I am officially ashamed of myself.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I got no duck d stuff. Of course most of my stuff was on the ark as some say.



I do.  I was in Arky and needed some glass wipes and all the Wallymart has was Duck D wipes.  I bought the whole box.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> I started hunting ducks 55 years ago when a duck stamp was $3.00 and lead shot was legal and and Newbes have come and gone.When duck limits were 3 ducks a day is was great because the Average Joe wouldn't take time to go after 3 ducks a day,then came the points system and it took a lawyer to figure them out,now between the duck hunting videos, duck call makers, decoy manufacturers, Mojo ducks, shotgun manufacturers, shotshell manufacturers and Duck  Dynasty duck hunting is most popular sport in the world. Newbies keep coming and they will for as long as there is a ducks to hunt and they think that 70 yards is not to close to set up to your spread.That is why I show nothing to nobody about where and when I hunt . Pictures are safe enough to  share with others and that all I got to say about that...



I started about 50 years ago with old school wwii camo and a 20g Ithaca super single with a 30" full choke barrel.

You could get Victor decoys or hand carved.

I don't even share pictures.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 31, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I started about 50 years ago with old school wwii camo and a 20g Ithaca super single with a 30" full choke barrel.
> 
> You could get Victor decoys or hand carved.
> 
> I don't even share pictures.


 That was the days mine was a Browning sweet 16 mod alcan paper shells  $1.50 @ box.Victor decoys are just decorations in the house now.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 31, 2016)

I just started hunting ducks about 8 years ago.  I am not so hard core that I have dropped deer hunting.  I still wrestle some nights what I am going to do tomorrow morning.
About 5 or 6 years ago, I bout 10 acres because 3 of it was in a big swampy pond.  
Call me a newby, but I invested 20k where others invested 1.

And to top it all off, I have invited strangers to shoot "my" ducks.  I learned that from my seniors.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 31, 2016)

Now you can hardly buy shell for $1.50 much less a box.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> That was the days mine was a Browning sweet 16 mod alcan paper shells  $1.50 @ box.Victor decoys are just decorations in the house now.


Yea I dont have dozen as I once did but I still got a half dozen  victors and some old LL bean cork decoys to. I may have an old plastic victor out in my decoy shed. Still got a box of paper 16 shells to. I shot my Light twelve until I shot the barrel out shooting steel. Those old Belgium Brownings just did not hold up like the Jap Brownings did.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I started about 50 years ago with old school wwii camo and a 20g Ithaca super single with a 30" full choke barrel.
> 
> You could get Victor decoys or hand carved.
> 
> I don't even share pictures.


 I killed allot of ducks wearing an old 1951 Green Field Jacket.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I do.  I was in Arky and needed some glass wipes and all the Wallymart has was Duck D wipes.  I bought the whole box.


I was hunting ducks on Noahs Ark.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2016)

You know when your old and you run the boat and guys up front will be talking to you with their back turned to you and you have to remind them you can not hear.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Now you can hardly buy shell for $1.50 much less a box.


 I remember when those high brass # 4s Federals shells were 2.50 a box and I counted every one cause I was a poor soldier and could not afford more that one box at a time. I paid 89.99 for my new shinny wingmaster at J.C. Pennys in Manhattan Kansas and boy it was a duck and goose killer.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 1, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> You know when your old and you run the boat and guys up front will be talking to you with their back turned to you and you have to remind them you can not hear.



I do that already!!!! My wife convinced me to go have a hearing test a couple of years ago. When the test was over the guy says "do you shoot guns a lot?" I try to always wear hearing protection now and my left ear rings 24 hours a day.......


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2016)

Main Gun Tank Cannon fire in the Republic of Vietnam got mine.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 1, 2016)

*Dynasty Newbs*

nope they still around. 
Just wait, the first 10 post's on here after the season opens will be rant's about goobers setting up too close, shooting before and after legal, scaring birds away honkin on their DD kuzu's, skybusting, setting up late, joyriding and running up bird's etc. It's coming!!


----------



## hrstille (Sep 1, 2016)

No sense in getting spun up about shooting 1 or 2 woodies in GA. Let folks complain all they want and I'll just keep killing limits of Greenheads.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2016)

little rascal said:


> nope they still around.
> Just wait, the first 10 post's on here after the season opens will be rant's about goobers setting up too close, shooting before and after legal, scaring birds away honkin on their DD kuzu's, skybusting, setting up late, joyriding and running up bird's etc. It's coming!!


That's why I hunt the salt


----------



## chase870 (Sep 3, 2016)

little rascal said:


> nope they still around.
> Just wait, the first 10 post's on here after the season opens will be rant's about goobers setting up too close, shooting before and after legal, scaring birds away honkin on their DD kuzu's, skybusting, setting up late, joyriding and running up bird's etc. It's coming!!



That's why I hunt Canada, they cant pass the hunting test there required to hunt waterfowl.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 3, 2016)

Maybe no one will walk up wanting to talk (speak only) and crank out their mallard call at my woodies this year.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 3, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> You know when your old and you run the boat and guys up front will be talking to you with their back turned to you and you have to remind them you can not hear.



I'll be 32 in a few days and I have the same problem. Grew up on a farm and still hear the mill crushing feed, my ears ring more often then not.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> That was the days mine was a Browning sweet 16 mod alcan paper shells  $1.50 @ box.Victor decoys are just decorations in the house now.



I graduated to a Sweet 16.  Shot many a box of paper shells.  Killed many many birds with my sweety!  My victors are retired as well along with a paper machet decoy.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 5, 2016)

I just came across a good bit of paper 16 gauge shells. Crazy!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 6, 2016)

They still out there.  We had some fellas "sneak" up to our decoys opening day of goose.  Heard one of em say " nah theyre in a blind up there".  We were in layouts, dug in.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 10, 2016)

I dealt with Duck dynasty folks 15 yrs ago. Funny how they must have known that DD would be a TV show about MAKING CALLS and not a hunting show. 
sure would have been easy to blame a tv show on those folks back then.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 10, 2016)

on another note. I like seeing young folks become interested in waterfowl hunting. just think, if all the "old school" guys die off and all the "newbies" quit waterfowl hunting, there will be no more duck hunting.  I'm thankful that I decided over 20 years to give duck hunting a try. With very little guidance I learned. Made mistakes, and learned from em. Still do.  Sure would have been nice if some old grouchy, selfish duck hunter had shown me some things to do and not to do.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 11, 2016)

And then the old grouchy,selfish hunter's would have you and your buddy's in their boat wake trying to get to the SPOT that they (GROUCHY - SELFISH  HUNTERS ) Would have to compete with the hords of Duck Commander want 2 b's that YOU bring to hunt and next time they bring 6 more then (Grouchy -Selfish ) Hunter would have to RACE to the spot to find out the Duck Commander want 2 b's slept in the boat to beat (Grouchy -Selfish )hunter that scouting and hunted for years the spot.Make no sense to me. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 11, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> And then the old grouchy,selfish hunter's would have you and your buddy's in their boat wake trying to get to the SPOT that they (GROUCHY - SELFISH  HUNTERS ) Would have to compete with the hords of Duck Commander want 2 b's that YOU bring to hunt and next time they bring 6 more then (Grouchy -Selfish ) Hunter would have to RACE to the spot to find out the Duck Commander want 2 b's slept in the boat to beat (Grouchy -Selfish )hunter that scouting and hunted for years the spot.Make no sense to me. That's all I got to say about that.


I agree


----------



## hrstille (Sep 11, 2016)

If there was actually real #s of ducks in GA, there wouldn't be near the competition for spots. Y'all boys need to load up and head west. I think it's hilarious to see folks argue about a few wood ducks. Load up and go try some 4 and 5 man's limits of greenheads


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 11, 2016)

hrstille said:


> If there was actually real #s of ducks in GA, there wouldn't be near the competition for spots. Y'all boys need to load up and head west. I think it's hilarious to see folks argue about a few wood ducks. Load up and go try some 4 and 5 man's limits of greenheads



I also agree. I am not camping or fighting for public land spots in GA or west of GA.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 11, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> And then the old grouchy,selfish hunter's would have you and your buddy's in their boat wake trying to get to the SPOT that they (GROUCHY - SELFISH  HUNTERS ) Would have to compete with the hords of Duck Commander want 2 b's that YOU bring to hunt and next time they bring 6 more then (Grouchy -Selfish ) Hunter would have to RACE to the spot to find out the Duck Commander want 2 b's slept in the boat to beat (Grouchy -Selfish )hunter that scouting and hunted for years the spot.Make no sense to me. That's all I got to say about that.


This is especially true when I go west, north west, or north.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Sep 11, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> on another note. I like seeing young folks become interested in waterfowl hunting. just think, if all the "old school" guys die off and all the "newbies" quit waterfowl hunting, there will be no more duck hunting.  I'm thankful that I decided over 20 years to give duck hunting a try. With very little guidance I learned. Made mistakes, and learned from em. Still do.  Sure would have been nice if some old grouchy, selfish duck hunter had shown me some things to do and not to do.



The grouchy selfish duck hunter might have but they typically expect a 20 year waterfowling veteran to remember life jackets before moving on to more advanced topics.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2016)

Remember killer is watching


----------



## DRBugman85 (Sep 18, 2016)

After getting back from out WEST we tried again to see what showed up on the coast  and the  DUCK DYNASTY want to be's showed up after passing our spread  2 passes decided to set up 75 yards down wind,3 DUCK DYNASTY hunters 75 decoys and a RIP tide they chased there decoys all morning .We laugh so hard when the decoy lines wraped in their prop 3 times and they had the gall to CUSS us for laughing . I cant imagine WHY.Face paint,no blind and brain dead yuppy DUCK DYNASTY want 2 b's. They are still AROUND!!!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 19, 2016)

Do any of you have out wood duck nesting boxes on those private spots you get to hunt? I don't have a huge swamp but have 6 boxes out that hatched 72 eggs last year and 82 this year (of course not all survived). I've got 4 more new nesting boxes sitting in my garage to go out soon as it cools down and I won't die wearing waders to put them out.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 19, 2016)

Phasing out??????    Heck , I am just getting started!


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 20, 2016)

I know of at least 13 boats, 13!!! that had people sleeping in them last Friday night on the lake for the early season opener. I don't see them fading out by any means.


----------



## riverrunnerga (Sep 20, 2016)

This is my thing if someone runs up on me at a decent time and not 5 mins before shooting lite I will talk to them and possibly invite or suggest we hunt the spot together to harvest more birds or try to strategize the channel and one of us cover one point and the other. I think we all can learn from one another I mean we got to start somewhere. 

Now don't get me wrong if some idiot comes in like an idiot and not being respectful I will speak my mind but for those that are new and trying to learn I see no prob with sharing my knowledge. Just my opinion.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> And then the old grouchy,selfish hunter's would have you and your buddy's in their boat wake trying to get to the SPOT that they (GROUCHY - SELFISH  HUNTERS ) Would have to compete with the hords of Duck Commander want 2 b's that YOU bring to hunt and next time they bring 6 more then (Grouchy -Selfish ) Hunter would have to RACE to the spot to find out the Duck Commander want 2 b's slept in the boat to beat (Grouchy -Selfish )hunter that scouting and hunted for years the spot.Make no sense to me. That's all I got to say about that.



So you against new guys learning to duck hunt?  tell me are the old grouchy selfish duck hunter I mentioned.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> After getting back from out WEST we tried again to see what showed up on the coast  and the  DUCK DYNASTY want to be's showed up after passing our spread  2 passes decided to set up 75 yards down wind,3 DUCK DYNASTY hunters 75 decoys and a RIP tide they chased there decoys all morning .We laugh so hard when the decoy lines wraped in their prop 3 times and they had the gall to CUSS us for laughing . I cant imagine WHY.Face paint,no blind and brain dead yuppy DUCK DYNASTY want 2 b's. They are still AROUND!!!



Dang, which episode showed the duck dynasty guys hunting salt water?  Or are you just mad that some new guys have discovered the same passion you have yet are doing it wrong because no one wants to show em?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

Soooo, when the Duck Dynasty show is no longer aired will duck hunting get back to just the 4 or 5 real hunters in the state of ga, or will the "wannabes" still be around?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2016)

ThreeAmigos said:


> The grouchy selfish duck hunter might have but they typically expect a 20 year waterfowling veteran to remember life jackets before moving on to more advanced topics.



Even the best of the best make mistakes.  One day you may reach that staus grasshopper.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 7, 2016)

I love this thread. I find it humorous. I have been hunting all my life, only hunted ducks for the past 14 years. I have seen a lot of stuff most will never see and killed a pile of birds. I was forced to teach myself how to hunt. I had nobody to show me. My family wasn't in to hunting. It was trial and error for me. I made many mistakes starting out and I learned from them. It made me a much better hunter versus somebody telling me how to do it. It doesn't bother me that much if I see a new hunter make a mistake or not know the correct way to do something, as long as it doesn't jeopardize anyone's safety. 14 years ago I'm sure I made similar mistakes. Learning from the mistakes will carry a person a long way. I welcome new hunters to carry our sport along, as long as they have respect for the animals they hunt and the fellow hunters around them.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 7, 2016)

WhiteStoneGuy said:


> It's about time for some of those  bandwagon duck hunters to begin to drop out of the sport now that they've had the opportunity to realize how much time, money, and effort goes into everything. I was a little encouraged when checking out the GON Marketplace ads today.



Well take advantage and buy my duck dynasty layout boat


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 7, 2016)

Barroll said:


> Well take advantage and buy my duck dynasty layout boat



does it have any sweet stickers on it?


----------

